# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Đi du lịch Huế ăn chơi ở đâu nhỉ?

## littlegirl

Các bác cho em xin lại tất tần tật các địa chỉ ăn chơi đàn đúm ở Huế với. Tết này đang định vào trỏng ăn tết cho nó thay đổi không khí

----------


## hantt.163

Đến Huế rất nhiều điếm ăn chơi bạn nhé:
Ngoài thăm quan quần thể di tích hoàng cung, lăng tẩm,Nhà thờ ở Huế bạn có thể đến nhà vườn Huế - thưởng thức cơm cung đình hoặc xịn hơn thì ăn cơm Vua (được phục vụ như các vua nhà NGuyễn ngày xưa nhé - có cùng tần mỹ nữ phục vụ)
Các đặc sản dân gian gồm có:- Cơm hến chè bắp ở Côn Hến- Bánh Nậm bà Đỏ ngon tuyệt vời đừng bỏ qua nhé- Các loại bánh Khoái, bánh Sướng, bánh Bèo... ăn ở các quán vỉa hè mà đông khách rất ngon.- Nhớ đến ăn bành Ướt, bún thịt nướng Huyền Anh nhé.Và nhớ ghé thăm Tỳ Bà Quán để uống cà phê và nghe nhạc nhé, cảm giác tuyệt lắm.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Huế* Tại đây*
Chúc bạn có kì nghỉ ý nghĩa!

----------


## thanhmai

Mình cũng muốn đến Huế một lần. Ở đó có lẽ là một nơi rất mộng mơ và có nhiều di tích lịch sử. Con gái Huế cũng dịu dàng và thướt tha

----------


## vido

tuyệt! Tớ thích Huế nhất nước ta đó! Ngoài lăng tẩm của các ông vua triều Nguyễn ra, ẩm thực: chè sen, chè Hẻm (ở đường Hùng Vương thì phải), bún bò Huế, cơm hến, (nhớ hỏi giá trc nhé), đi xích lô quanh tp hoặc bạn có thể thuê xe đạp mà đi lòng vòng các ngõ cũng đc! à, nhớ thăm trường quốc học Huế nhé, hơi bị đẹp luôn. Nếu tiện, bạn nên đi Hội An Đà Nẵng nữa ^^

----------


## funnyprincess88

Đến Huế chơi đi bạn ạ, Huế đẹp và yên bình lắm. Ngoài lăng tẩm, đền đài, nếu muốn nghỉ dưỡng với cả leo núi, tắm suối, tắm biến, bạn có thể đến Suối Khoáng Nóng Alba Thanh Tân , Cách trung tâm thành phố Huế cũng tầm  30km, đường đi vào khá yên bình. Ở đây có suối nước nóng ngâm tắm theo  từng khoang rất thích, nhiệt độ cứ thế tăng dần. Có đường mòn leo núi đi  vào rừng dã ngoại.Mình thích cái vườn thú ở  đây, mình cho hươu, nai ăn lá cây mà sung sướng lắm. Đồ ăn ở đó cũng  ngon, thích nhất là tối tối lửa trại bbq lợn rừng. Có Karaoke, bar nên  buổi tối không sợ buồn. Tết này nhà mình đi đại gia đình, mà giờ tiện  lắm, có shuttle bus từ khách sạn trung tâm TP ở Nguyễn Văn Cừ...Đi không  mất tiền xe...
Mà noted là giá cả rất phải chăng: 170,000vnđ vé vào cửa. Nếu mua cả  package shuttle bus thì được miễn phí cả massage body tinh dầu, thích  lắm. Tắm nóng xong rồi lên massage dầu nóng, sướng cực kỳ! Phòng ốc rất  đẹp mà rẻ ơi là rẻ, chỉ từ 250,000- 600,000đ/đêm/phòng. Sạch sẽ lắm. Chắc giá này chỉ  có resort ở trong Huế thôi

----------


## hangnt

*Xe khách đi Huế*

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể đi tầu hỏa với 13 tiếng ngồi tầu (19h – 8h sáng, SE1), hoặc xe khách chạy tuyến Bắc Nam, như Hoàng Long, Open bus của The Sinh Tourist, Thành Hưng. Thời tiết của Huế nói chung là đẹp quanh năm, tuy nhiên bạn nên tránh đi vào mùa mưa (tháng 8 đến tháng 10), sẽ rất buồn đấy. Kết hợp đi lại bạn nên làm một chuyến đi Đà Nẵng Hội An và Huế.

*Những điểm thăm quan tại Huế*

Huế là một kinh đô cuối cùng của triều đại phong kiến Việt nam. Với chính lý do đó Huế đã giữ lại cho mình rất, rất rất nhiều những cung điện đền đài cổ kính. Vì vậy đa số các điểm thăm quan chính ở Huế là cung điện, lăng tẩm, các Vương Phủ v.v.v.

Thành Nội Huế rất rộng, bạn sẽ mất 1 buổi sáng hoặc chiều cho điểm thăm quan này. Kế đó là Chùa Thiên Mụ, Đồi Vọng Cảnh, Chợ Đông Ba. Các lăng tẩm chính bạn phải đi đó là : Lăng Khải Định, Lăng Minh Mạng, Lăng Tự Đức, các lăng còn lại bạn có thể sắp xếp thời gian đi cho phù hợp. Nếu có thời gian bạn có thể đi xa tới các điểm như : Phá Tam Giang, các Vương Phủ và Nhà Vườn tại Huế. Và một cách dễ nhất để tìm hiểu và khám phá Huế đó là 1 tấm Bản đồ du lịch Huế, bạn nên mua 1 bản đồ du lịch tại Bưu Điện hoặc hỏi chủ nhà nghỉ khách sạn. Trên bản đồ có đầy đủ các địa điểm cần thăm quan tại Huế.

*Phương tiện di chuyển tại Huế*

Đi xe máy là cách phổ biến và dễ dàng nhất. Giá thuê xe từ 120k-200k/ngày, xăng tự đổ, việc thuê xe máy ở Huế khá dễ dàng và thuận tiện không khó như ở Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội. Cách thứ 2 là taxi hoặc xe ôm (tốn kém hơn). Nếu đi trong thành nội bạn nên đi Xích Lô để cảm nhận được sự bình lặng của Huế.

*Nhà nghỉ và khách sạn tại Huế*

Dưới đây là một số gợi ý của mình về nhà nghỉ khách sạn tại Huế. Các khách sạn và nhà nghỉ rẻ chủ yếu tập trung ở phố Lê Lợi mạn gần Cầu Trường Tiền Huế. Các nhà nghỉ có giá từ 150k – 300k/ đêm tùy nhà nghỉ khách sạn, có nhà nghỉ có thể ở được 4 – 5 người / phòng.

57 trần Thúc Nhẫn, Huế. Liên hệ anh Việt, chị Vân 0913.458.463 – 0543.832.869.Khách sạn Phượng Hoàng I và II (phố Lê Lợi) giá vừa phải và Ok cho gia đình ở, đối diện khách sạn có mấy nhà nghỉ cũng Ok, giá hợp lý, có dịch vụ thuê xe.Khách sạn Bảo Minh- Huế: 054.3829.953 nằm trong ngõ trên đường Lê Lợi, gần cầu Tràng Tiền. Mình vào Huế 2 lần đều ở ks này, giá cả phải chăng (năm 2011 là 250k/phòng đôi), sạch sẽ. Bạn có thể thuê xe luôn ở khách sạn (thuê xe của nhân viên lễ tân, hoặc nhờ lễ tân thuê xe giúp)Khách Sạn Thể Thao.

Còn rất nhiều nhà nghỉ và khách sạn khác nữa giá tương đương. Nếu không phải mùa du lịch (các dịp lễ tết, mùa hè) bạn không cần phải đặt phòng trước đâu.

Tham khảo các khách sạn nhà nghỉ Huế tại trang đặt phòng uy tín Agoda.vn

*Một số nhà hàng và quán chay lớn tại Huế*

1. Nhà hàng cơm chay Bồ Đề: 11 Lê Lợi, Huế
2. Quán chay Liên Hoa: 03 Lê Qúi Đôn, Huế -> mình rất thích quán này, đồ ăn chay đa dạng và rất ngon.
3. Quán chay Tịnh Tâm: 12 Chu Văn An, Huế
4. Phố chay ở đường Hàn Thuyên, Huế
5. Cơm hến, bún hến: có thể tìm ăn ở quán chị Tẹo đường Phạm Hồng Thái, ở số 2 Trương Ðịnh hay xuôi về Cồn Hến. Ðây là một đặc sản của người nghèo, có nhiều gia vị và đặc biệt là rất cay. Cả con đường đó tòan bán cơm, bún hến (món này rất cay, nếu ai k ăn được ớt thì nhớ kêu họ ko bỏ ớt)
6. Bánh canh Mụ Đợi, đường Đào Duy Anh
7. Bún thịt nướng, bánh cuốn thịt heo: Huyền Anh 207 Kim Long 525.655
8. Chè Sao ở đường phan chu trinh
9. Bún bò Huế : O Bê ở 11B Lý Thường Kiệt 826.460
10. Bánh khoái: Lạc Thiện số 6 Ðinh Tiên Hoàng, Lạc Thạnh số 10 Ðinh Tiên Hoàng 524.328
11. Bánh bèo nậm lọc: bà Ðỏ số 2 Nguyễn Bình Khiêm; hoặc ở Cung An Định
12. Bánh bèo bà Cư 47 Nguyễn Huệ 832.895
13. Bánh bèo nậm lọc bà Ðỏ 9 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm 527203
12. Nhà hàng Không Gian Xưa Địa chỉ: 205 Điện Biên Phủ – TP Huế -Số ĐT: (084) 0543.886788
13. Cồn hến (ở quán ngay chân cầu phía bên trái đường Ưng Bình đi từ đường Nguyễn Sinh Cung rẽ vào, qua quán Vĩ Dạ Xưa khoảng 50m): cơm hến, bún hến, chè bắp
14. Quán Huyền Anh ở K52 Kim Long: Bánh ướt thịt nướng, bún thịt nướng
15. Quán Mệ Thẻo 64 Bà Triệu: Bún mắm nêm gọi cả 2 loại lộn xộn hoặc bò tái ăn đều ngon, chẹp
16. Số 11 Phó Đức Chính: nem lụi, bánh khoái
17. Chè Hẻm ở 26 đường Hùng Vương: các loại chè trong đó có món chè thịt quay mọi người thường nhắc đến cũng nên thử cho biết vị
18. Quán Chân đồi: trên đường lên đồi vọng cảnh cũng có nhiều món ngon
19. Quán Vĩ Dạ Xưa, một số các loại quán có chữ “viên”, có 1 quán nữa ở ngay trong đại nội phía sát cổng thành thì phải ngồi cũng thích vì theo kiến trúc nhà vườn. Nhớ đến Huế là phải uống nước chanh nhé, các bạn sẽ ko bao giờ quên vị đấy đâu. Ngồi ở một vài quán ven sông Hương buổi chiều ngắm cò lội nước cũng thích.

*Giá vé thăm quan Huế 2015*

Từ 1/4/2015 giá vé Huế tăng theo thông tin dưới đây, các bạn tham khảo để dự trù chi phí nhé. Giá vé Sinh viên có chỗ giảm, ngoài ra nếu bạn đi vào các dịp lễ 2/9 thì cũng có thể được giảm giá. Ngoài ra hiện nay có vé áp dụng theo tuyến, sẽ rẻ hơn nếu bạn đi theo tuyến dành cho các bạn đi ngắn ngày không có nhiều thời gian (cũng khá linh hoạt)

*Phí tham quan theo từng điểm tham quan (không phân biệt khách Quốc tế hay Việt Nam)**Giá vé từng điểm thăm quan*
Người lớn
Trẻ em

Hoàng Cung Huế (Đại Nội – Bảo tàng CVCĐ Huế)
150.000
30.000

Lăng Minh Mạng; lăng Tự Đức; lăng Khải Định
100.000/lăng
20.000/lăng

Gia Long, Thiệu Trị,  Đồng Khánh; Điện Hòn Chén
40.000/lăng


Cung An Định; đàn Nam Giao
20.000



*Phí tham quan theo tuyến tham quan (không phân biệt khách Quốc tế hay Việt Nam)**Tuyến thăm quan*
Người lớn
Trẻ em (7-12)

Hoàng Cung Huế – lăng Minh Mạng – lăng Khải Định
280.000
55.000

Hoàng Cung Huế – lăng Minh Mạng – lăng Tự Đức – lăng Khải Định
360.000
70.000

Bạch Mã
40.000
 20.000



*Kết hợp du lịch Huế với Du lịch Hội An và Du Lịch Đà Nẵng*

Bạn nên kết hợp du lịch Huế với Đà Nẵng và Hội An. Một chuyến đi khoảng 5 ngày với 3 điểm du lịch này là hợp lý. Trong đó 2 ngày dành cho Huế, 2 ngày cho Hội An và 1 ngày cho Đà Nẵng. Một chuyến đi có cái nhìn tổng thể về miền trung.

----------

